# The Great Horror Campout



## Eerie Effects (May 16, 2013)

snigglez said:


> Came across this and was wondering if anyone has done this? It looks AWESOME. I would so love to do this but with my pains n meds I take there is just no way I can especially that I use a cane. I am putting this on my TO DO LIST for when I am all better...
> 
> 
> 
> http://greathorrorcampout.com/


Sounds fun... too bad its waaaaaaay out in La-La Land.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

That looks so fun.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That sounds wicked. Good luck sleeping...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

OMG. That sounds like the funnest thing ever!


----------



## Varro252 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds amazing, all the cool events are over a 1000 miles away. I dont know about you but i would deck the heck out of my tent, a haunters tent for sure..... would be neat! Hopefully something like this comes to the mid west!


----------

